# Male Maltese mix in Georgia



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A rescuer I know through Facebook posted about Elliot, this darling 7 year old Maltese-poodle mix who needs a new home due to the illness of his owner who rescued him two years ago. How heartbreaking for him and his owner. If you know someone who could give him a wonderful and hopefully lasting home, please contact the rescue organization, Society of Humane Friends of Georgia. He's on Petfinder, too -- link in the Facebook post.

https://www.facebook.com/sohfga/pho...556249553083/1038463962928969/?type=3&theater

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29733159


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sadly, AMA Rescue is getting more and more surrenders that are not wanted
by family members when the owners dies or is placed in a home. We are happy
that we get contacted and make every effort to take the dog into rescue, but
cant always. If you make arrangements for your dogs in case something happens to you, be sure its a dog loving home that will honor the commitment.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there a poodle rescue nearby? Also a Florida poodle rescue that might have people in Georgia..
I know I contacted a couple maltese rescues to help with a poodle in our shelter... but luckily she got someone to adopt her,now trying to arrange a transport.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Interesting suggestion, Michelle -- thanks!  Their Facebook post has been liked and shared a lot, but I'll check with my friend tomorrow about that. It appears he is still available!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He went to an adoption event today, but got passed over. So he is still available--and looking cuter than ever, after a grooming! https://www.facebook.com/sohfga/pho...556249553083/1043795652395800/?type=3&theater


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, he is so handsome and sounds like a wonderful doggie.
I hope he finds his new home soon. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Their latest update says his new mom will be picking him up on Saturday. I hope it goes through--I'll keep watching and hope it all turns out wonderfully. Stay tuned!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had shared on FB the other day esp with my GA friends and now I see that his new mom is coming to get him!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks so sweet. I have an owner surrender at my house right now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Some owner surrenders can be in pretty bad shape--this little guy sounds just the opposite! :wub: 

Sherry, good luck with yours!  

I skipped over responding to Edie's advice--it is so necessary to have a plan in place for our own dogs in case the need arises. I made one, but now it is out of date! I need to rethink mine and put it to paper.


----------

